# creating an atmosphere...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been working with track to create the old time atmosphere of a small narrow gauge mining railroad right of way...


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

Very very nice choo choo, don't step on that rake! boiiiing!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey John, 

A long time ago I learned about that the hard way. The tines are always down.  Some more track pics...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Stainless dog fasteners?

Grading / soil work looks excellent ... smooooooth. Let the green stuff grow, though!

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yeah, I'm thinking about years later and don't want anything getting rusted together. The ground will gradually look more natural for that old overgrown abandoned narrow gauge look.


----------



## cbarm (Apr 15, 2011)

NICE goin Tooter!! Your trackwork is comin along great!! Still gotta get that beer spur in to the neighbours before summer is in full swing tho...


----------



## Canazar (Feb 20, 2012)

That is hardcore. I admit, I am jealous. Nicely done.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Making me wish I could afford to do that. Got a fairly flat 1.5 acre yard to work with. IF I got ambitious, I have an additional 4.5 acres of woods with some rather good trails. But, If I did that, I'd want a loco and a few flat cars so I could haul out my firewood


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Love the tagline Kwikster, I may steal it!  Truer words have seldom been spoken!


----------

